# New Washer



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Does anyone else have one of those new low water wash machines? We just bought one and worried its not cleaning the clothes well. It hardly puts any water in the wash load and rinses only a little.

Maybe we're just old dogs tryingto learn a new trick?


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I do not have one but have a friend that does & DO NOT like it!!!!! AND no- as dirty as my clothes get,the clothes do not come clean like the old kind with the agitator in it,my old machine is on its last leg & i WILL NOT buy one of the newer ones-hate them!!!

Been thinking of looking around NOW for another one with an agitator so i will have it when my old one gives out,hope i can still find one,have not been shopping/looking for any in the stores yet though~


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

You better shop fast then. New guberment mandates are outlawing the regular washing machines.

We get pretty dirty in the gardens etc here too. My wife threatened to whup our appliance man.


----------



## DakotaBrat (Jun 30, 2002)

Don't have a low water one but do have a front loader which uses less water and I love it My clothes seem to get clean but then our clothes aren't as soiled as when we were in the work force. Now it's just yard work and cutting wood which we don't seem to get as dirty.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Front load Maytag set...LOVE THEM!! I think they do a good job of cleaning. Had a freind come over and use the machines as her washer was dead. While folding socks she said she was jealous, the socks are so much cleaner and actaully white again...


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

As the front loader is deeper we didn't have room for it. Stuck now with this low water beast.

Maybe I'll have to wash my jeans more often. I tend to wear my chore jeans for days. The old adage is-- if they stand up in the corner they are still clean enough to wear but if you whistle and they come to you its time to wash them.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Have an HE front load washer and I do like it. It uses only 10 gallons of water vs the usual 30 or more gallons and clothes spin much drier. I do use my Maytag wringer washer still for blankets and still enjoy using it during the summer months outside. that saves water also as I can reuse the water for a couple loads of laundry but yes...it is time consuming. Now know why Monday was wash day and Tuesday you ironed the clothes..I think they are great..the front loaders. I did notice that they have top loading washer with stainless steel drum with no agitators...something different..


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Helena said:


> . I did notice that they have top loading washer with stainless steel drum with no agitators...something different..


Thats the one we have and my wife hates it. I swear some of the clothes don't even get wet much less washed.


----------



## Sujae (May 14, 2008)

We bought one of these types of washers 10 or so years ago. It lasted in my house only 2 years before I could NOT stand it anymore. When we bought it, they advertised it as a front loader turned on its back to make it a top loader without the agitator. 

We thought it was a machine we would like to have until I noticed my whites were not white any longer and there was no amount of bleach that could get them bright again. I started complaining about the machine 8 months after we had it and nobody in the house realized how bad the wash was but me. I went to the computer and looked up the model online and there were pages and pages of complaints. Apparently what was going wrong with the machines was that some of the drain water never fully drained. So essentially what would happen is you would wash dark clothes (blue jeans lets say) and some of the drain water stayed in the machine. Then then next time you did wash you decided to do whites and in came the nasty left over drain water that never fully drained because of the lousey design of the machine. That nasty water always made lights and whites dull and dingy plus I thought the laundry room started to smell musty. I'm now using a normal top loading Maytag and love it.

These machines are not the same as front loaders, don't let anyone tell you that they are! If you want a front loader get the real thing you will be much happier.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

We were told this is a guberment mandate that says they al have to start selling this water saver washer. Regular ones will no longer be available soon.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Hmm..guess I bettter hang onto my old wringer..just incase...


----------

